# Spiele ausm Schwobeländle



## CoDBFgamer (25. Dezember 2014)

*Spiele ausm Schwobeländle*

Hallo liebe PCGames Community,

nachdem ich hier im Forum schon des Öfteren von netten Leuten Keys bekommen habe, dachte ich, ich biete auch mal ein paar an. 
Diese sind noch aus diversen Humble Bundels übrig  und da die Titel nich mein Fall sind, biete ich sie nun euch an (natürlich umsonst ).

Da hätten wir:

- Titan Quest (Steam)
- Metro 2033, Risen, Sacred Citadel (ein Steam-Key)
- Populous (Origin) 
-Warhammer 40,000 Dawn of War (Steam)
- Sanctum: Collection (Steam)
- Sanctum 2 (Steam)
- Cities in Motion 2 (Steam)
- Magicka (Steam)

Wie immer gilt: Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst. 

CoDBFgamer


----------



## Wynn (25. Dezember 2014)

- Warhammer 40,000 Dawn of War (Steam) 

hätt ich gern


----------



## CoDBFgamer (25. Dezember 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> - Warhammer 40,000 Dawn of War (Steam)
> 
> hätt ich gern



Und du bekommst ihn natürlich auch. 
Somit wär der erste Key weg.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Dezember 2014)

Würde meine Bibliothek gerne mit "Titan Quest" schmücken. [emoji6]


----------



## CoDBFgamer (25. Dezember 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Würde meine Bibliothek gerne mit "Titan Quest" schmücken.



Solange du deine Bibliothek nicht überschmückst.  
Und wieder ist ein Key weg.


----------



## Kevin1965 (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde mich über Magicka freuen


----------



## Typhalt (25. Dezember 2014)

Servus,

Also ich würde mich über "Metro 2033, Risen, Sacred Citadel" sehr freuen 

Schöne Restfeiertage @all 

EDIT: Danke


----------



## CoDBFgamer (25. Dezember 2014)

Wow, die Keys gehen ja weg wie warme Weckle. 



Kevin1965 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über Magicka freuen



1x Magicka. Sehr gerne. Ich hoffe du hast deine Freude damit .



Typhalt schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Also ich würde mich über "Metro 2033, Risen, Sacred Citadel" sehr freuen
> 
> Schöne Restfeiertage @all



Und auch du Typhalt sollst deinen Key bekommen. 

Somit sind zwo weitere Keys weg.


----------



## Kevin1965 (25. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank. Und schon steht Magicka in meinem Steam Account


----------



## golani79 (25. Dezember 2014)

Würde mich über Cities in Motion 2 freuen, wenns noch da ist.

Vielen Dank für die Aktion!


----------



## CoDBFgamer (25. Dezember 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Würde mich über Cities in Motion 2 freuen, wenns noch da ist.
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Aktion!



Cities in Motion 2 ist noch auf Lager. Oder besser gesagt war noch auf Lager, denn jetzt gehört es dir. 

Da warens nur noch drei.


----------



## golani79 (26. Dezember 2014)

Recht herzlichen Dank!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Dezember 2014)

Von mir auch nochmal ein herzlichstes Danke schön.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (18. Juli 2015)

Ich hab mal wieder meine Humble-Bundle e-mails durchforstet und noch einige Spiel gefunden:

- Scribblenauts Unlimited
- Gotham City Impostors: Professional Kit
- Guardians of Middle-earth + Guardians of Middle-earth: Smaug's Treasure DLC
- X-COM: Apocalypse
- X-COM: Enforcer
- X-COM: Interceptor
- X-COM: Terror from the Deep
- X-COM: UFO Defense

Die Sanctum Titel sind ebenfalls noch verfügbar. Werden übrigens alle über Steam aktiviert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2015)

Scriblenauts würde mich interessieren


----------



## Elektrostuhl (18. Juli 2015)

Guardians of Middle-earth + den Guardians of Middle-earth: Smaug's Treasure DLC würde ich dir gerne abnehmen.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (18. Juli 2015)

Ihr habt beide soeben eine PN erhalten. 
Gut somit sind die zwei Titel schon wieder weg.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2015)

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## smutjesmooth (19. Juli 2015)

-X-COM: Apocalypse
- X-COM: Enforcer
- X-COM: Interceptor
- X-COM: Terror from the Deep
- X-COM: UFO Defense
würden mich interessieren wenns nicht zu viele auf einmal sind. Super Aktion jedenflls.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (19. Juli 2015)

@CoDBFgamer Vielen Dank dafür auch von meiner Seite.​


----------



## CoDBFgamer (19. Juli 2015)

Natürlich kannst du alle X-Cpm Titel haben. Links per PN.
Somit wärn diese auch schon wieder weg. Bleiben noch Sanctum 1&2 und das Gotham City Impostors: Professional Kit.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juli 2015)

Hättest Du noch die beiden Sanctum-Teile übrig ?


----------



## CoDBFgamer (20. Juli 2015)

Natürlich. Hast eine PN erhalten.
Bleibt nur noch das Gotham City Impostors: Professional Kit übrig.


----------



## smutjesmooth (20. Juli 2015)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du alle X-Cpm Titel haben. Links per PN.
> Somit wärn diese auch schon wieder weg. Bleiben noch Sanctum 1&2 und das Gotham City Impostors: Professional Kit.


Vielen Dank hat alles funktioniert.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank. 1a.


----------

